# Forum predictions for 2011.



## Danuwoa (Nov 30, 2010)

Well I see lots of old threads have been pulled up to compare all the predictions for this season to what actually happened.  

Hard to understand all the obsessing over predictions as everybody is usually dead wrong.

I was wrong too and I'm not surprised.  I'm a fan and I predict like a fan.

So I thought I would give something else a try that would have a little higher percentage.

Predictions for 2011 where this forum is concerned.

The SC contingent, Irish and gin house, talk about their trip to Atlanta and tell us all the a NC is inevitable.  We UGA fans bite our tongues and cuss at the memories of Marcus Lattimore running all over us and that smirk on Spurrier's fat face after the game.

ACguy tells everybody that Florida will crush everyone in the east and attempt's to blame ALL of UF's problems on Steve Adazzio.  When it is pointed out that UF has lost a lot of NFL level talent, he brushes it aside, waxing poetic about recruiting classes.  When we remind him that UGA had strung several highly ranked recruiting classes together with middling results, he posts lots of rolfs and tells us the Florida is different.  He then tells us that this year, John Brantley is gonna take the SEC by storm.  When reminded that Brantley was a fair to middling qb at best, and that Aaron Murray looked a lot better, he blaims Steve Adazzio and predicts a NC for Florida.

The rest of the Florida contingent is cautiously optimistic.  But they too blaim it all on Adazzio and tell us that Urban's brilliance is overshadowed by Adazzio's buffoonery.

Accubond continues to take a beating but bears it with his trademark good nature.  He predicts an improved season in Knoxville.

The Bammers are their usual confident selves but stop just short of being as cocky as they have been recently.  They do however predict a trip to Atlanta for themselves.  When asked about Auburn they tell us, "But...we're alabama."

The Auburn crowd continues to grow by leaps and bounds.  They claim that the Newton situation was a carefully orchestrated plot to take Auburn down.  They become very cocky.  An Auburn/Bammer war breaks out on the forum which spans across the offseason into next season.

JetJocky trolls.

The Tech people praise Paul Johnson's brilliance and talk junk to the UGA fans as if THEY are 9-1 against UGA rather than the other way around.  Nitram posts in every UGA thread that he can find.  Attempts to needle me, gets frustrated when I remind him of our record against Tech and the fact that he is french.  Doc continues to forego the use of emoticons making it impossible to ever be 100% sure that he is kidding when flings a poison arrow your way.

lilburnjoe is banned.

Proside returns to the forum again under yet another name.  He internet stalks me again.  He is banned again.  Kevina logs in under fairhope's name a couple of times so he can fling some poo of his own.

The UGA crowd thins out even more.  The chasm between the angry Dawgs and the keeping the faith Dawgs grows even wider.  A civil war errupts within Dawg Nation, much to the delight of everyone else.  I remain stranded on my island of angry Dawg who doesn't want to give the haters the satisfaction.  I try to refrain from making predictions, but eventually give in, and am wrong again.  

The florida contingent also shrinks noticeably as well as Bama.  The forum becomes dominated by Auburn ans South Carolina fans.  SuperSport returns.  Chadair runs screaming from the forum.

He'll revert to this again.  Funny.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Nov 30, 2010)

SGD, I am HIGHLY offended that I was not mentioned in your post.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hahahahaha....should be an entertaining off season with all the civil wars.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 30, 2010)

" An Auburn/Bammer war breaks out on the forum which spans across the offseason into next season."  

Im ready.  Whose with me?   


The scary part is, I think you are right on most points.  haha


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 30, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> SGD, I am HIGHLY offended that I was not mentioned in your post.



Don't fret. I missed the cut too...


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 30, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Don't fret. I missed the cut too...



I didn't really know what to expect from you with your new identity.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 30, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> SGD, I am HIGHLY offended that I was not mentioned in your post.



I referenced you.  You were included in the Angry Dawg crowd.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 30, 2010)

What about us lonely Canes fans??

All 2 of us?


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Nov 30, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I didn't really know what to expect from you with your new identity.



Comeaux leads a group of dissident LSU fans that offer Miami money to take Les Miles off their hands.  Gerry DiNardo is spotted looking at real estate in the Baton Rouge area, and Nick Saban vehemently denies that he is returning to LSU.  The Alabama people breathe a sigh of relief, because Saban has given them his "word" that he is not leaving. 

Sugar Hill Dawg leads a group of dissident Georgia fans that offer money to Miami to hire Mark Richt.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 30, 2010)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> Comeaux leads a group of dissident LSU fans that offer Miami money to take Les Miles off their hands.  Gerry DiNardo is spotted looking at real estate in the Baton Rouge area, and Nick Saban vehemently denies that he is returning to LSU.  The Alabama people breathe a sigh of relief, because Saban has given them his "word" that he is not leaving.
> 
> Sugar Hill Dawg leads a group of dissident Georgia fans that offer money to Miami to hire Mark Richt.



I like it.


----------



## ACguy (Nov 30, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Predictions for 2011 where this forum is concerned.
> 
> ACguy tells everybody that Florida will crush everyone in the east and attempt's to blame ALL of UF's problems on Steve Adazzio.  When it is pointed out that UF has lost a lot of NFL level talent, he brushes it aside, waxing poetic about recruiting classes.  When we remind him that UGA had strung several highly ranked recruiting classes together with middling results, he posts lots of rolfs and tells us the Florida is different.  He then tells us that this year, John Brantley is gonna take the SEC by storm.  When reminded that Brantley was a fair to middling qb at best, and that Aaron Murray looked a lot better, he blaims Steve Adazzio and predicts a NC for Florida.



Where is the link to where I said UF would crush everyone in the east? So are you saying Brantley is a average QB? 

It's funny the man that's to much of a coward to make predictions is the one that wants to bad mouth others for their predictions .


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Bama fans:
After a disastrous 2010 season, remain optimistic that "The Process" will resume in 2011 and all will be right again( unless we lose). Miguel Cervantes changes his name( yet again) to "SEC family man". Kevina alter account banned again...
LSU fans:
After a close call of losing Les Miles( the coach) after exploratory bowel surgery( ate astro-turf), Boudreaux and Comeaux start wanting him fired after the pre-season top 10 Tigers lose 2 of their first 4 games. Comeaux alter account banned....
USCe fans:
Walk tall and proudly talk of a BCSNC run until they lose the last 4 regular season games.
UT fans:
Accubond and KYBobwhite enjoy a season of excrutiating close losses. Posts start with: "we were in it till...." or "If we had..." 
UGA fans:
Richt rights the ship for the first 3 games and then hits an iceberg. Massive numbers of "Fire Richt?" polls show up on Woody's afterwards. Ol Red alter account banned again...
UF fans:
Stay low and run from bush to bush.
It's gotta be better this year, right? Oh lawd, please let it be better... Proside alter account banned again.
Miss. State fans:
Garndawg stops by. Thinks about posting, changes mind and leaves.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 30, 2010)

I kept looking for my name too....depression has set in for the Christmas season.
I noticed that Blacksmoke was obviously absent too.  I am quite sure that both myself and Blacksmoke, will both predict a much improved 2011 for the Dawgs, and the Dawgs will show themselvers redeemed.  
I also made note that no reference was made to the imminent return of "Ol Red" for a short time, only to be banned again.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 30, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> I kept looking for my name too....depression has set in for the Christmas season.
> I noticed that Blacksmoke was obviously absent too.  I am quite sure that both myself and Blacksmoke, will both predict a much improved 2011 for the Dawgs, and the Dawgs will show themselvers redeemed.
> I also made note that no reference was made to the imminent return of "Ol Red" for a short time, only to be banned again.



Oldenred is around


----------



## riprap (Nov 30, 2010)

What about where my posts get ignored?


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 30, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Where is the link to where I said UF would crush everyone in the east? So are you saying Brantley is a average QB?
> 
> It's funny the man that's to much of a coward to make predictions is the one that wants to bad mouth others for their predictions .



Brantley is average at best.  He apparently isn't even good enough to get all the snaps on a five loss team.  Average may be too generous for what he is.

All you ever do is run your mouth about how Florida is going to do this and that.  Did you or did you not predict that the gaytors would win the east this year?  So are you now backing off for next year?  LOL.

No what's funny is that some clueless internet big mouth thinks that making predictions on everything is a sign of courage.  Really all it takes is being just foolish enough to think that your predictions matter.  You're the pinwheel that thinks his opinion matters enough to name a "most objective poster" every week.  LOL.

Yeah that's it, I'm a coward. 

You can not possibly really be this clueless.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 30, 2010)

I keep seeing people complain that they've been left out.  I couldn't go down the list of each indivdual memeber.  

I divided all the UGA fans into two categories anyway.  Yall read more carefully.

And who says Ol Red isn't here right now?


----------



## garnede (Nov 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Bama fans:
> After a disastrous 2010 season, remain optimistic that "The Process" will resume in 2011 and all will be right again( unless we lose). Miguel Cervantes changes his name( yet again) to "SEC family man". Kevina alter account banned again...
> LSU fans:
> After a close call of losing Les Miles( the coach) after exploratory bowel surgery( ate astro-turf), Boudreaux and Comeaux start wanting him fired after the pre-season top 10 Tigers lose 2 of their first 4 games. Comeaux alter account banned....
> ...



Good list, but you left off the Auburn fans who like me will be wondering what now.  We will be loosing 4 seniors from the offensive line, Cam, Fairley, and probably Malzan.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 30, 2010)

garnede said:


> Good list, but you left off the Auburn fans who like me will be wondering what now.  We will be loosing 4 seniors from the offensive line, Cam, Fairley, and probably Malzan.



Sorry, working on a 4-wheeler and was in a hurry.
Lets see.
Auburn fans:
After an incredible season beyond their wildest dreams, The Aubies start watching the empire crumble. Newtongate turns out to be true and wins are vacated, Malzahn takes a head coaching job, 24(?) seniors graduate leaving an empty cupboard. Tuberville sent a thank you note for recruiting a championship team. Newton blows kisses at Auburn and goes pro leaving them to deal with the NCAA mess he created. Pugh, despite being a senior, wants to play one more year to pass on proper chop blocking skills. Fairley is banned from college foobaw after ripping out a teammates heart and showing it to him during the A Day game. Since NCAA sanctions have TV bans on Auburn, Tetgunner goes deer hunting, YDD hunts ducks, Lanier goes fishing, and weagle just does whatever it is that weagle does.


----------



## chadair (Nov 30, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I keep seeing people complain that they've been left out.  I couldn't go down the list of each indivdual memeber.
> 
> I divided all the UGA fans into two categories anyway.  Yall read more carefully.
> 
> And who says Ol Red isn't here right now?


you are ASSuming that the majority of dog fans can comprehend what they read t-y-p-e slower for em

great thread Brad   I'm still laughin!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 30, 2010)

chadair said:


> you are ASSuming that the majority of dog fans can comprehend what they read t-y-p-e slower for em
> 
> great thread Brad   I'm still laughin!!



I knew I could depend on you to see it for what it was old friend.

How did you like the last two lines of the OP?


----------



## Buck (Nov 30, 2010)

All I know is the person that predicted Brantley to be the 2nd or 3rd best QB in the SEC was way off..


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 30, 2010)

Buck said:


> All I know is the person that predicted Brantley to be the 2nd or 3rd best QB in the SEC was way off..



Are you saying he's an average qb?!!


----------



## Buck (Nov 30, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Are you saying he's an average qb?!!



If sharing snaps with another QB qualifies as average, I guess he is...


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 30, 2010)

Buck said:


> If sharing snaps with another QB qualifies as average, I guess he is...



Well he shares snaps with two other qbs so I gues he's reeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaal average.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> LSU fans:
> After a close call of losing Les Miles( the coach) after exploratory bowel surgery( ate astro-turf), Boudreaux and Comeaux start wanting him fired after the pre-season top 10 Tigers lose 2 of their first 4 games. Comeaux alter account banned....



Hey bub, I sore ain't got no altar account but I do love mine tigers. Not no way dat Les is losing next yaer since he's a footbLL genius.


----------



## chadair (Nov 30, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I knew I could depend on you to see it for what it was old friend.
> 
> How did you like the last two lines of the OP?


it was priceless!!!


----------



## sandhillmike (Nov 30, 2010)

Buck said:


> All I know is the person that predicted Brantley to be the 2nd or 3rd best QB in the SEC was way off..



No, no, you misunderstood. That was 2nd or 3rd best for the Gators.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 30, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> No, no, you misunderstood. That was 2nd or 3rd best for the Gators.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 30, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Hey bub, I sore ain't got no altar account but I do love mine tigers. Not no way dat Les is losing next yaer since he's a footbLL genius.



For sore.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Nov 30, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> For sore.



I figger Les Miles is pretty sore right now after accidentally passing that lucky horseshoe Saturday that he had in his alimentary canal.


----------



## gin house (Nov 30, 2010)

SGD,  proud to be at the top of your list.......its tough love,  have to give the dogs trouble.   all in fun!   all i can say about the chickens......dont be hatin.  lol


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I think Les Miles ought to come out with a grass seed line. He would make a mint!!!! You know maybe something like "The Hat Mat-- so pretty you'll wanna eat it"


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I think Les Miles ought to come out with a grass seed line. He would make a mint!!!! You know maybe something like "The Hat Mat-- so pretty you'll wanna eat it"



Chia pet hat anybody?


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 1, 2010)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> Sugar Hill Dawg leads a group of dissident Georgia fans that offer money to Miami to hire Mark Richt.



They return frustrated, but with new gator t-shirts acquired as they returned north through Gainesville.


----------



## sandhillmike (Dec 1, 2010)

UF secretly pays Mullen to take UGa job, the Dawgs improve, but still mysteriously keep losing to the Gators


----------



## yellowduckdog (Dec 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, working on a 4-wheeler and was in a hurry.
> Lets see.
> Auburn fans:
> After an incredible season beyond their wildest dreams, The Aubies start watching the empire crumble. Newtongate turns out to be true and wins are vacated, Malzahn takes a head coaching job, 24(?) seniors graduate leaving an empty cupboard. Tuberville sent a thank you note for recruiting a championship team. Newton blows kisses at Auburn and goes pro leaving them to deal with the NCAA mess he created. Pugh, despite being a senior, wants to play one more year to pass on proper chop blocking skills. Fairley is banned from college foobaw after ripping out a teammates heart and showing it to him during the A Day game. Since NCAA sanctions have TV bans on Auburn, Tetgunner goes deer hunting, YDD hunts ducks, Lanier goes fishing, and weagle just does whatever it is that weagle does.



lol, wished i could make a livin at it...


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 1, 2010)

I can't believe you left off all us OSU fans.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 1, 2010)

Madsnooker said:


> I can't believe you left off all us OSU fans.



How about:

MadSnooker delcares 2011 the year of the buckeye! Herbstreit caught in  compromising situation with Maurice Clarett and Richard Simmons in a Las Vegas honeymoon suite. QB Terrell Pryor suddenly tranfers to Auburn citing his reason as "the moneys just too much". Coach Jim Tressell breaks out his lucky sweater vest, and goes on a 10 game winning streak. Media darling Boise State loses to West Idaho Vo-tech in the last week of the regular season sending OSU back into another BCS title game where they lose yet again to another SEC team.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 1, 2010)

> Doc continues to forego the use of emoticons making it impossible to ever be 100% sure that he is kidding when flings a poison arrow your way.



Haha... Sorry man.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 1, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> How about:
> 
> MadSnooker delcares 2011 the year of the buckeye! Herbstreit caught in  compromising situation with Maurice Clarett and Richard Simmons in a Las Vegas honeymoon suite. QB Terrell Pryor suddenly tranfers to Auburn citing his reason as "the moneys just too much". Coach Jim Tressell breaks out his lucky sweater vest, and goes on a 10 game winning streak. Media darling Boise State loses to West Idaho Vo-tech in the last week of the regular season sending OSU back into another BCS title game where they lose yet again to another SEC team.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Haha... Sorry man.



Nonsense.  Justyou a little.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 1, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nonsense.  Justyou a little.



I just don't like those things... plus, I think sarcasm is so much funnier if they really don't know...


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I just don't like those things... plus, I think sarcasm is so much funnier if they really don't know...



Since I know you, I understand your humor.  And I thought I remembered you saying that you didn't like the smilies.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 1, 2010)

MudDucker tries to convince the mods to eject any dissident dog fans from the sports forum--that prediction is probably in the works as we speak!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ACguy (Dec 1, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Brantley is average at best.  He apparently isn't even good enough to get all the snaps on a five loss team.  Average may be too generous for what he is.
> 
> All you ever do is run your mouth about how Florida is going to do this and that.  Did you or did you not predict that the gaytors would win the east this year?  So are you now backing off for next year?  LOL.
> 
> ...



So are you going to show me where I said UF was going to crush everyone in the east ? I will not hold my breath waiting  . Keep making stuff up if it makes you feel better .

Ok you think Brantley is average. Of course he can't get all of the snaps on a offense that's not ment for a his style of play. 

I run my mouth about how UGA us going to suck because I am a hater then  they suck worse then I thought  .  I did think UF was going to win the east , but I would like to see where I said UF was going to kill everyone in the east. UF only lost to one team from the east . If Addazio is still the OC then UF is not going to win the east. Our SEC schedule is alot harder then UGA's next year and Addazio sucks. Right now I would pick USC to win the east next year.

Courage is talking trash about people for making predictions when you refuse to make your own predictions ? The UGA fans on this site are the biggest homer of any team. Yet most of your bashing is of non UGA fans.

Your the coward who would not play in the most objectable contest when you could have won $50 for free. But we both know your not objectable and that your just a homer and you have proven it with the few predictions you have made. 

I have no problem with you bashing me for making a prediction thats wrong when your  prediction is right. But you call out people for being wrong on predictions that you would not make.


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 1, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> How about:
> 
> MadSnooker delcares 2011 the year of the buckeye! Herbstreit caught in  compromising situation with Maurice Clarett and Richard Simmons in a Las Vegas honeymoon suite. QB Terrell Pryor suddenly tranfers to Auburn citing his reason as "the moneys just too much". Coach Jim Tressell breaks out his lucky sweater vest, and goes on a 10 game winning streak. Media darling Boise State loses to West Idaho Vo-tech in the last week of the regular season sending OSU back into another BCS title game where they lose yet again to another SEC team.



Ive got to admit.  Thats pretty freaking hilarious!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 1, 2010)

ACguy said:


> So are you going to show me where I said UF was going to crush everyone in the east ? I will not hold my breath waiting  . Keep making stuff up if it makes you feel better .
> 
> Ok you think Brantley is average. Of course he can't get all of the snaps on a offense that's not ment for a his style of play.
> 
> ...



ACGuy.... chill dude! This is a joke thread.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> ACGuy.... chill dude! This is a joke thread.



Not to him Les.  To him it's SEEEEEEEEEEEERIOUS biddness.  Old AC takes himself and his opinions waaaaaaaaaaaay too seriously.  Problem is, he wants everybody else to take him as seriously as he takes himself.

His whole identity is wrapped up in this.  He so desperately wants to be seen as the football expert.

Why he can't accept the fact that he's just another fan who is just as much of a homer as the rest of us is beyond me.

AC, keep posting stuff like this and I am going to keep laughing at and making fun of you.  I promise.

John Brantley sure is good.

I loved the part where he told me I wasn't objectable.  LOL.  Thanks AC.

Seriously dude, who taught you how to speak?  Don King?


----------



## gin house (Dec 1, 2010)

fellas, fellas...  no need to argue, this is as pitifull as UGA and UF on the football field.  lets all be friends. lol


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 2, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> MudDucker tries to convince the mods to eject any dissident dog fans from the sports forum--that prediction is probably in the works as we speak!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



elfiii laughs at the suggestion and suggests that those ugly dissident fans will slink away on their own as the DAWGS rise again.


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 2, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> How about:
> 
> MadSnooker delcares 2011 the year of the buckeye! Herbstreit caught in  compromising situation with Maurice Clarett and Richard Simmons in a Las Vegas honeymoon suite. QB Terrell Pryor suddenly tranfers to Auburn citing his reason as "the moneys just too much". Coach Jim Tressell breaks out his lucky sweater vest, and goes on a 10 game winning streak. Media darling Boise State loses to West Idaho Vo-tech in the last week of the regular season sending OSU back into another BCS title game where they lose yet again to another SEC team.



Im disappointed in you Les.   No way we would pay that loser.   

I think we should make another offer to Lattimore though.  I think his heart is still at Auburn.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 2, 2010)

*For our friends up in Washington...*

JetJockey attends USC home opener but is later arrested wearing a jeweled glove at Michael Jackson's Neverland, banned from all future contact with Kiffin, PeeWee Herman, and the Washington Husky mascot. After Washington goes 0-12 and Oregon is pummeled by LSU in the season opener, he is later found trying to cross border into Canada with the head of Puddles the duck and his "I love Jake Locker" scrap book. Rumored to be living in an igloo and flying as a bush pilot somewhere in the artic circle offering guided snipe hunts. 

Wacenturion, despondent over the late season loss to Nevada, sets off to hunt down all wolfpacks in the great northwest. He then successfully lobbies Boise State to change their turf from blue to spud brown and call themselves the Boise State "Tatertots" instead. Is forced to sell his beloved collection of smurf figurines to pay off his failed investment in the "Boise State BCS Champions 2010" commemorative DVD. Tatertots go 11-1 but lose to North Boise Middle School during rivalry week. Last know to be working for Ore Ida as head spud inspector.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 2, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Im disappointed in you Les.   No way we would pay that loser.
> 
> I think we should make another offer to Lattimore though.  I think his heart is still at Auburn.



So Lattimore's "All In"???


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 2, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> So Lattimore's "All In"???



For the right amount, I bet he could be.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 2, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Im disappointed in you Les.   No way we would pay that loser.



That loser will have the opportunity to become the all time winningest qb if he returns next year. We got him for free as well, what a deal, I'll take it.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 2, 2010)

Madsnooker said:


> That loser will have the opportunity to become the all time winningest qb if he returns next year. We got him for free as well, what a deal, I'll take it.



Do you think he will return? 

All time winningest at OSU?


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 2, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Do you think he will return?
> 
> All time winningest at OSU?



Yes, he is returning, at least that is what he said and I'm sure he is being advised to do so as well to continue to improve as a passer.

Yes at OSU and also nationally. If he goes undefeated next year he would beat McCoy by 1 game. It's a stretch but still achievable as OSU returns almost the intire offense.

McCoy has 45 wins and Pryor has 31 wins with potentially 15 games left counting the bowl game this year.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 2, 2010)

Les Miles said:
			
		

> JetJockey attends USC home opener but is later arrested wearing a jeweled glove at Michael Jackson's Neverland, banned from all future contact with Kiffin, PeeWee Herman, and the Washington Husky mascot. After Washington goes 0-12 and Oregon is pummeled by LSU in the season opener, he is later found trying to cross border into Canada with the head of Puddles the duck and his "I love Jake Locker" scrap book. Rumored to be living in an igloo and flying as a bush pilot somewhere in the artic circle offering guided snipe hunts.
> 
> Wacenturion, despondent over the late season loss to Nevada, sets off to hunt down all wolfpacks in the great northwest. He then successfully lobbies Boise State to change their turf from blue to spud brown and call themselves the Boise State "Tatertots" instead. Is forced to sell his beloved collection of smurf figurines to pay off his failed investment in the "Boise State BCS Champions 2010" commemorative DVD. Tatertots go 11-1 but lose to North Boise Middle School during rivalry week. Last know to be working for Ore Ida as head spud inspector.



I guess JJ is off on a snipe hunt


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 2, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> I guess JJ is off on a snipe hunt



He and ACguy are playing Chinese freeze tag.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 21, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well I see lots of old threads have been pulled up to compare all the predictions for this season to what actually happened.
> 
> Hard to understand all the obsessing over predictions as everybody is usually dead wrong.
> 
> ...



About time for a Spring update to the 2011 predictions SGD


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 21, 2011)

The Bama/Auburn war certainly panned out.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 21, 2011)

More of an AbbaDab/Auburn war though.  The Toomer's incident was something of a come to Jesus moment between those two camps.  it was probably needed anyway.

I was on the money about the SC folks.  Just read the recent posts by gin house.

I didn't get the wording exactly right but I pretty much nailed the thing about ACguy.  Not that it was hard.  Same with the other lizzards.

I totally missed on Accubond.  He's been a bit chippy lately.

The Auburn folks have done about what I said.

JetJockey is the gift that keeps on giving.

I missed on lilburnjoe but he has been keeping a much lower profile lately.  Blue Iron ended up taking that one.

No sign of prowalt yet.

And kevina just decided to become Abbadab but has otherwise continued business as usual except for the fact that he pretty much acts like I'm not here. Good strategy.  He learned from Ol Red's mistakes.

With the UGA crowd, it's more like SHD/the rest of us.  The florida and bammer contingent, that bastion of "mutual respect" has shrunk.

SuperSport did post here recently and I haven't seen Stacy post here much in a while.  

I was pretty on the mark overall.


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 21, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> More of an AbbaDab/Auburn war though.  The Toomer's incident was something of a come to Jesus moment between those two camps.  it was probably needed anyway.
> 
> I was on the money about the SC folks.  Just read the recent posts by gin house.
> 
> ...



Interesting? I wonder why he still calls me for updates on the going ons of GON? I always tell him the usual suspects are still around and that it has become very boring npw that the season is over. I did tell him about the new Abadab and that people think it is him and he just laughs at the fact that he is still in peoples head here.

As for the Bama/Florida mutual respect? I think it is still there but obviously quieted down a bit because of the happenings of last season with Florida.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 21, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Interesting? I wonder why he still calls me for updates on the going ons of GON? I always tell him the usual suspects are still around and that it has become very boring npw that the season is over. I did tell him about the new Abadab and that people think it is him and he just laughs at the fact that he is still in peoples head here.
> 
> As for the Bama/Florida mutual respect? I think it is still there but obviously quieted down a bit because of the happenings of last season with Florida.



Yeah i guess so.  Sort of like Ol Red was stil in his and prowalt's heads after he was gone.


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 21, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah i guess so.  Sort of like Ol Red was stil in his and prowalt's heads after he was gone.



Ol Red stayed in everyones head especially when he picked new names and then signed under his posts Ol Red and that happened more than once.


----------



## AbbaDab (Mar 21, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> More of an AbbaDab/Auburn war though.  The Toomer's incident was something of a come to Jesus moment between those two camps.  it was probably needed anyway.
> 
> 
> And kevina just decided to become Abbadab but has otherwise continued business as usual except for the fact that he pretty much acts like I'm not here. Good strategy.  He learned from Ol Red's mistakes.
> ...



1) I dislike the Barn more than any team in CFB.

2) You completely lost me with the 2nd paragraph. As far as ignoring you, I do not know you, but I do like your disdain for the Barn that I have read on occassion. Maybe when your team becomes relevent again, you will get my attention.

3) I am a Bammer, and I have always repected the Gators, and still do. How can you not respect them with the way they have dominated their side of the SEC for for years now?


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 21, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Ol Red stayed in everyones head especially when he picked new names and then signed under his posts Ol Red and that happened more than once.



Something tells me that ole bald headed fool is still lurking here somewhere. Ole Red if your out there, GO BUCKEYES!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 21, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> Something tells me that ole bald headed fool is still lurking here somewhere. Ole Red if your out there, GO BUCKEYES!!!!



You never know about some people...


----------



## gin house (Mar 21, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> More of an AbbaDab/Auburn war though.  The Toomer's incident was something of a come to Jesus moment between those two camps.  it was probably needed anyway.
> 
> I was on the money about the SC folks.  Just read the recent posts by gin house.
> 
> ...



  what does that mean? isnt this a joke and all about fun type thread?    you can quote me as saying usce is this years sec champ, write it down, take a picture.........   i just want to hear the dawgs whimmper in athens this year


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 22, 2011)

gin house said:


> you can quote me as saying usce is this years sec champ, write it down, take a picture.........  :



I think one of your brothers made that same predicition for last year.   

Everyone is back at zero for 2011..  Everyone has a equal chance.


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 22, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> The Auburn crowd continues to grow by leaps and bounds.  They claim that the Newton situation was a carefully orchestrated plot to take Auburn down.  They become very cocky.  An Auburn/Bammer war breaks out on the forum which spans across the offseason into next season.
> 
> .



I will give you props.  You were close.  The Auburn crowd did not grow as far as I know.  Cam Newton has never done anything wrong and  you know it.     A barner/bammer war has broken out and will span to infinity.    Cause they are a bunch of toothless, cheating, tree poisoning trailer trash.   And you can quote me on that.  

28>27


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 22, 2011)

gin house said:


> you can quote me as saying usce is this years sec champ, write it down, take a picture.........



That is the most laughable statement made on this forum so far this year. 

Dude, it ain't like y'all got a dynasty over there...


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 22, 2011)

AbbaDab said:


> 1) I dislike the Barn more than any team in CFB.
> 
> 2) You completely lost me with the 2nd paragraph. As far as ignoring you, I do not know you, but I do like your disdain for the Barn that I have read on occassion. Maybe when your team becomes relevent again, you will get my attention.
> 
> 3) I am a Bammer, and I have always repected the Gators, and still do. How can you not respect them with the way they have dominated their side of the SEC for for years now?



That's cool.  I don't care about having your attention or whether or not you think my team is "relevent."

Bammer wasn't very "relevent" last year either.  I don't respect Florida because they act like a cheap immitation regardless of their amount of success.  Not all of them.  But a bunch of them.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 22, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Ol Red stayed in everyones head especially when he picked new names and then signed under his posts Ol Red and that happened more than once.



Yeah i remember that.

Funny how often we hear about people being in other people's heads.  I'm noteven sure what that means.

But if having banned memebers of the forum trying to contact you via facebook counts then I guess I've been in people's heads before too.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 22, 2011)

gin house said:


> what does that mean? isnt this a joke and all about fun type thread?    you can quote me as saying usce is this years sec champ, write it down, take a picture.........   i just want to hear the dawgs whimmper in athens this year



Yes it is.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 22, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah i remember that.
> 
> Funny how often we hear about people being in other people's heads.  I'm noteven sure what that means.
> 
> But if having banned members of the forum trying to contact you via facebook counts then I guess I've been in people's heads before too.



Did DawgPound hit you up on facebook?


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 22, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Did DawgPound hit you up on facebook?



If he did, he did it in such a way that I didn't know who he was.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Mar 22, 2011)

SGD, there's more people that think like me on here but they aren't as vociferous.I am the voice of reality and some people don't like to be reminded. Remember olcowman??


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 22, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> *Updated*
> 
> MadSnooker declares 2011 the year of the Buckeye! Herbstreit moves family to Nashville due to death threats and is later caught in compromising situation with Maurice Clarett and Richard Simmons in a Las Vegas honeymoon suite. QB Terrell Pryor suddenly tranfers to Auburn citing his reason as "better tattoo shops on the plains". Coach Jim Tressel gets caught lying to the NCAA, loses his favorite sweater-vest and goes on a 10 game losing streak. OSU later hires Urban Meyer to coach the Buckeyes. Meyer later pulled over wearing a hound's tooth hat near Toomer's Corner driving a U-Haul with 55-gallons of Spike 80df in the rear. Nick Saban announces 15 players simultaneously released from Bama for medical hardship reasons. Les Miles and Snoop Dogg announce their new brand of turf rolling papers. Media darling Boise State loses to West Idaho Vo-tech in the last week of the regular season sending Oregon back into the BCS title game where they lose yet again to another SEC team.



Updated for the Spring 



			
				Madsnooker said:
			
		

> That loser will have the opportunity to become the all time winningest qb if he returns next year. If he goes undefeated next year he would beat McCoy by 1 game. It's a stretch but still achievable as OSU returns almost the intire offense.
> 
> McCoy has 45 wins and Pryor has 31 wins with potentially 15 games left counting the bowl game this year.



FAIL - not gonna happen with that 5 game suspension now.


----------



## gin house (Mar 22, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I think one of your brothers made that same predicition for last year.
> 
> Everyone is back at zero for 2011..  Everyone has a equal chance.



  he was close with his prediction last year, this year will do it, usc should be a much better and experienced team this season so im excited.   true, everyone has equal chance, i like to look at experience, depth, and the overall picture, i like what i see this season.   im glad to hear auburn is only returning five starters  maybe they will reap what they sew in the sec title game


----------



## gin house (Mar 22, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> That is the most laughable statement made on this forum so far this year.
> 
> Dude, it ain't like y'all got a dynasty over there...



yep, saban isnt at lsu and nobody is worried about miles  give the beat down tennessee team back the win they deserve   lucky state university dont scare anybody.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 23, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> SGD, there's more people that think like me on here but they aren't as vociferous.I am the voice of reality and some people don't like to be reminded. Remember olcowman??



I don't know how you quantify that man.  How do you know that there are more people who think like you first of all?  have you talked to every single UGA fan and asked their opinion on the matter?

And what does that even mean; think like you?  There are more people who think Richt should be fired right now?  There are more people who don't want to talk about anything other than Richt needing to be fired and are obsessed with it?  What?

And when you say there are more people who think like you; as compared to who?  

And I would be careful about calling myself things like the "voice of reality."  That's giving yourself an awful lot of credit and importance.  It also makes it sound like your opinions are more important than those of other people.  You may feel that way but probably no one else does.  

I'm not attacking you.  Just saing, you aren't the "voice of relity."  Our opinions are just that.  And yours is no more or less important than that of anyone here.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm not implying that my opinion is the last word on the subject. I just honestly believe that all you guys who think Richt is redeemable aren't being honest with yourselves.You all are caught up in the cult of personality of CMR.I'm sorry if I came off that way. I guess I'm the log in the punch bowl and y'all are tired of it.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Mar 23, 2011)

Jesus, SHD. You're still on this kick? I've been gone for what, 2 months now and you're STILL full speed ahead on this?


----------



## hayseed_theology (Mar 23, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> SGD, there's more people that think like me on here but they aren't as vociferous.I am the voice of reality and some people don't like to be reminded.



I don't think you are the majority position.  I think you are an outlier.  To my knowledge, I have never met another UGA fan that wants Richt gone as bad as you.  I know there are some who agree with you, but y'all are the minority.  If you go back and look at the "Fire CMR Poll" threads from last October(when things were really ugly), you were in the minority then.



Sugar HillDawg said:


> I just honestly believe that all you guys who think Richt is redeemable aren't being honest with yourselves.



Based on winning percentage, CMR is the best coach UGA has ever had.  It's not like I'm arguing that we should give Johnny Griffith a few more years.  I don't understand why you think it's absolutely absurd for folks to entertain the notion that the best football coach in UGA history could possibly get this program where it needs to be.  What is so delusional about that?



BlackSmoke said:


> Jesus, SHD. You're still on this kick? I've been gone for what, 2 months now and you're STILL full speed ahead on this?



Welcome back.


----------



## MCBUCK (Mar 24, 2011)

Good post hayseed!!


A late addition to the 2011 predictions....


JJ comes to his senses, seeks out rehab, and becomes a fullblown SEC homer.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Mar 24, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I will give you props.  You were close.  The Auburn crowd did not grow as far as I know.  Cam Newton has never done anything wrong and  you know it.     A barner/bammer war has broken out and will span to infinity.    Cause they are a bunch of toothless, cheating, tree poisoning trailer trash.   And you can quote me on that.
> 
> 28>27



$180k < Honesty...

Consider yourself quoted...


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Mar 24, 2011)

"Cause Hayseed, this has been a THREE year slide and ALL his personnel changes have been suggested by someone else.Either he chooses loyalty over winning or he's slow to change . Both are toxic to coaches.Call me what you want. He was winning on house money early in his career and now he's rolling snake eyes.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Mar 24, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> "Cause Hayseed, this has been a THREE year slide and ALL his personnel changes have been suggested by someone else.Either he chooses loyalty over winning or he's slow to change . Both are toxic to coaches.Call me what you want. He was winning on house money early in his career and now he's rolling snake eyes.



I understand why you think he should be gone, and like you said, you aren't the only one.  But what I don't understand is why you are so over-the-top about it, and why you think everyone who disagrees with you is out of touch with reality.  I grant that you might be right, and I might be the wrong.

I see what you are saying.  I see the slide.  I see that we aren't where we wanna be, and CMR was at the helm the whole time.  But, I'm not ready to fire the best HC UGA has ever had just yet.  The time may come, but I'm not there yet.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 25, 2011)

hayseed_theology said:


> I understand why you think he should be gone, and like you said, you aren't the only one.  But what I don't understand is why you are so over-the-top about it, and why you think everyone who disagrees with you is out of touch with reality.  I grant that you might be right, and I might be the wrong.
> 
> I see what you are saying.  I see the slide.  I see that we aren't where we wanna be, and CMR was at the helm the whole time.  But, I'm not ready to fire the best HC UGA has ever had just yet.  The time may come, but I'm not there yet.


Do you think if we ignore him he will go away?


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Mar 25, 2011)

I understand your side Hayseed but the operative word is "had".We've seen the best we'll see out of Richt.Some peoples threshold for suffering is bigger than others I guess.I'm sorry I ain't and won't drink the Kool Aid. I wish we could ignore CMR and he'd go away.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 25, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I'm not implying that my opinion is the last word on the subject. I just honestly believe that all you guys who think Richt is redeemable aren't being honest with yourselves.You all are caught up in the cult of personality of CMR.I'm sorry if I came off that way. I guess I'm the log in the punch bowl and y'all are tired of it.



Yes and no.  I'm not going to call you that.  That is reserved for two people on this forum because it fits them so well.

But yes I am tired of it.  Look, I'm not saying that you don't have the right to post whatever you want within the rules of the forum like the rest of us, but you have got to see how this gets old man.

I'm not even saying that you're wrong.  Look how i answered the question about whether or not Richt would bring us a NC.  I don't think he will.

But the way that you grind and grind on this constantly just gets old.  for me it has far less to do with disagreeing with you than it does with me just being tired of reading it everyday.

I don't think there is anybody here who has any doubt as to where you stand on Richt.  We all know.

But my thing is this, whether I think he is the guy or not, he's the one we have.  So I'm gonna root for him.  Bashing him and constantly talking about how bad he sucks doesn't do anybody any good right now.  They kept him so for now, we are stuck with him.  Whether or not we like it is immaterial fr now.   If we stink it up again this year he will be fired.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 25, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yes and no.  I'm not going to call you that.  That is reserved for two people on this forum because it fits them so well.
> 
> But yes I am tired of it.  Look, I'm not saying that you don't have the right to post whatever you want within the rules of the forum like the rest of us, but you have got to see how this gets old man.
> 
> ...


----------



## MCBUCK (Mar 25, 2011)

BlackSmoke said:


> Jesus, SHD. You're still on this kick? I've been gone for what, 2 months now and you're STILL full speed ahead on this?



yeah....he's still at it.  Wouldn't be the same without ol sugar hill peein in the pool.



Sugar HillDawg said:


> I'm not implying that my opinion is the last word on the subject. I just honestly believe that all you guys who think Richt is redeemable aren't being honest with yourselves.You all are caught up in the cult of personality of CMR.I'm sorry if I came off that way. I guess I'm the log in the punch bowl and y'all are tired of it.



We can't change what you think & feel SHD; we have actually gotten used to it.  It kind of keeps this place ticking a little during this offseason. And well...yeah..you are the "log" in the punchbowl, but a lot of time you find a hair in your biscuit, but the biscuit is usually still pretty good.  I figure things will happen like this:

CMR could win pretty good this year and prove you wrong.
-OR-
CMR loses 6 games and CTG is the new HC, and you will be right.

either way, we are both still Dawg fans, and have something to crow about. No matter what....we dance with who we went to the dance with.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Mar 25, 2011)

I guess what it comes down to with me is CMR has made me not even care about football season anymore and that's saying a lot seeing as I've lived breathed and ate college football all my life. I dare anyone on here to name me a coach IN MODERN TIMES that has turned it around after 10 years at a place.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 25, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I guess what it comes down to with me is CMR has made me not even care about football season anymore and that's saying a lot seeing as I've lived breathed and ate college football all my life. I dare anyone on here to name me a coach IN MODERN TIMES that has turned it around after 10 years at a place.


How did you ever make through the Goff and Donnan years?


----------



## Danuwoa (May 8, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Interesting? I wonder why he still calls me for updates on the going ons of GON? I always tell him the usual suspects are still around and that it has become very boring npw that the season is over. I did tell him about the new Abadab and that people think it is him and he just laughs at the fact that he is still in peoples head here.
> 
> As for the Bama/Florida mutual respect? I think it is still there but obviously quieted down a bit because of the happenings of last season with Florida.



Ahem.   Next time he calls and asks you for updates I guess you can tell him about Abbadab getting thrown on the scrap heap.


----------



## LanierSpots (May 8, 2011)

SGD, if you receive any suspicious packages on your front porch, I would not open them.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 8, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> SGD, if you receive any suspicious packages on your front porch, I would not open them.



I aint scared.


----------



## Les Miles (May 10, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well I see lots of old threads have been pulled up to compare all the predictions for this season to what actually happened.
> 
> Hard to understand all the obsessing over predictions as everybody is usually dead wrong.
> 
> ...



Fixed it for ya!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 10, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Fixed it for ya!



Bwahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 11, 2011)

Wonder who will step up to the plate next??? 

Hopefully we'll have a new member to join us soon here in the sports forum. 

I don't want to have to resort to my old days of bashing the dawgs and starting trouble.


----------



## Sweetwater (May 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Wonder who will step up to the plate next???
> 
> Hopefully we'll have a new member to join us soon here in the sports forum.
> 
> I don't want to have to resort to my old days of bashing the dawgs and starting trouble.



Les Miles will disappear from the forum again for 6 weeks again after his saints get whooped by the falcons. 

All kidding aside...saints had a very good draft and are building a scary dline to go along with that lb core and secondary. Yikes.


----------



## Les Miles (May 11, 2011)

Sweetwater said:


> Les Miles will disappear from the forum again for 6 weeks again after his saints get whooped by the falcons.
> 
> All kidding aside...saints had a very good draft and are building a scary dline to go along with that lb core and secondary. Yikes.



Nov 13th... your day is coming 

Who Dat!


----------



## Les Miles (May 11, 2011)

I sore do miss DawgPound...


----------

